# old blower converted into snow pusher?



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Suppose a machine has a damaged auger, impeller and/or housing and is for some reason not worth repairing. 

Remove all the guts out so its just a bare shell and add 45 degree angle wings onto the bucket for added width and drawing in more snow

Install chains on tires, add weight in the wheels and on top of the bucket

Would this be effective or not?

.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

It's been done..cant really plow much, probably 12" maximum, less if its wet heavy snow..but for smaller amounts of snow, it can work!


Scot


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

cant see it doing large amounts or heavy snow or long runs until it bogs down as bucket will easily fill up.
but, maybe, attach a shovel to the end at an angle for a real snow pusher like experience


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a Gravely Convertible, weighs 500 lbs so it doesn't slide sideways. For attachments, I have a snowblower, angling blade, and a power broom. The angling blade is a nuisance, hits every rut, every edge, the sidewalk has. Besides snow builds up and flows over the top of it. The broom is good for 2", that's it, only good for cleaning construction dirt off of sidewalks, driveways, patios, and roadways. The blower is the best.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

had a guy do the opposite. the tranny was toast so he taped the auger handle down and just shovelled snow into the augers to throw the snow away.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Many years ago I made a wooden version that mates with a Gilson UniTrol bucket. I put a steel angle cotter bar on it and it was pretty decent for a few grading products. I maybe 20 years sine I last used it.


I'd like to do as you suggest for the small nuisance storm. I've if I just gather it into a few windrows for a blower to toss out of the way. In the right conditions I'm thinking it would be useful in the 0-6 inch range. The snowfall and prior ground condition would both make a big difference.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> had a guy do the opposite. the tranny was toast so he taped the auger handle down and just shovelled snow into the augers to throw the snow away.





.....and in so doing, invented a new power equipment device known forever afterward 

as the "Snow Chipper".....:devil:
.
.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Or The Shovel Eater  Hopefully not The Hand Eater! 



tdipaul, this does seem like you might be traction-limited. Garden tractors with plows weigh a heck of a lot more than a snowblower, and still usually need weights and chains, for plowing/blowing. Or at some point, the transmission might just start to slip. 



I have to wonder how effective this would be, vs just getting a good single-stage blower. To be honest, my money is probably on the single-stage, in terms of speed, effectiveness, etc. At least for small storms (say 1-6"). And for bigger storms, you probably want the 2-stage anyhow.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
Agreed

It wont work very well. 

.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If it was busted up I can see trying but where you have a working snowblower I don't understand anyone going through the trouble or expense of building or buying a plow. ???

.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If it was busted up I can see trying but where you have a working snowblower I don't understand anyone going through the trouble or expense of building or buying a plow. ???
> 
> .


Get that thing caked with snow and can you imagine how long those handles won't last?


----------

